# steering rack crap



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Ok, I seem to be having all kinds of problems with my steering and suspension, and the biggest problem is my worn out steering rack. I was thinking about getting a PS rack and looping the inlet to the outlet so it works just like a non-PS rack, but it doesn't seem like it would be ok to do that. Where do guys think I should go for a good deal on a new non-PS rack? I checked out OEM surplus and it looks like they don't have the complete rack. I'm trying not to have to spend an assload of money doing this, but I don't know if I can make that happen.


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

I think you're right in not wanting to use a PS rack with the PS disengaged. The manual racks have lower gear ratios to assist steering IIRC, thus it's easier to drive a non-PS car that a PS car with no PS fluid.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

OEM Surplus does have a complete rack. Part number 48001-33A12 says it's for 85-88 sentra w/manual steering. My B11 parts list has that number but I don't have a B12 parts list to cross check. Looks like the KN13's all came with power steering so I can't do a cross ref that way.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

if they have a non-PS rack get it! i converted my b11 to manual and it rules. I paid alot for mine, I didn't know of oem-surplus at the time.

too much = $375 for a newish one from parts america


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I guess they do have one, I must have misread it last time  
I wonder if I can haggle with them to get the price lower than $97.44  
Do you know of anyone that has performance bushings for the rack?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> I guess they do have one, I must have misread it last time
> I wonder if I can haggle with them to get the price lower than $97.44
> Do you know of anyone that has performance bushings for the rack?


I picked one up off of ebay for $75 shiped or so. Its a little of a PITA to swap out, but nothing unbearable. Good luck!

John


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Do you know if the guy has another one?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Looks like the KN13's all came with power steering so I can't do a cross ref that way.


Yep...I dont know if the pulsar had different rack or not though but it feels tight and stiff for a ps rack...I wonder if nissan did somethign to make it tight for sports car feel.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> I guess they do have one, I must have misread it last time
> I wonder if I can haggle with them to get the price lower than $97.44
> Do you know of anyone that has performance bushings for the rack?



$97.44 isn't a bad price for a brand new rack. Of course OEMSurplus usually charges some pretty high shipping/handling. It'll probably be more like $130 or more shipped.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> Do you know if the guy has another one?


It's been a while. Sorry, dude.

John


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

After giving it some thought, I've decided to go manual steering on my B11. I scored a manual rack on Ebay for $49.99 + shipping. This is it. Eliminating the power steering has many positive points when swapping in the CA18DE.

- No hp loss to p/s pump
- No lines to worry about getting mounted and connected
- No resevior to install (ca18 has external resevior)
- No worrying about fluid leaks
- Best of all it will save a bunch of space that would otherwise clutter the engine bay.

My first ever vehicle was a 1975 Toyota Hilux pickup with a strong running 2.0 liter. Also the first engine I ever rebuilt. The truck had manual steering and was alot of fun to drive.

I'll eventually sell off all the p/s related stuff...pump, resevior, hoses, and brand new OEM lines....you guessed it....from OEM Surplus.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, I'm gonna go ahead and just get that one from OEM surplus, I asked them how much it would cost just to see if I could get a lower price than what was listed. That didn't work at all, they told me $125+ $20shipping so I had to mail them back and show them the pulsar rack's price.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

So how much are you gonna have to pay?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Here's what they had to say about the pulsar rack price:

"Hi Jon,

It's the exact same piece. Sentra and Pulsar quite often have interchangable parts. You found that part on a not-yet-updated page. But I will honor that. We have a lot more items and will be updating the website within the next week or so.

Let me know what you want to do."

So I told them "I would like to buy it and I'm wondering what shipping would be and how you would like me to pay."

That was friday, so I should here something within the next couple of days. It should be $97.44 + whatever shipping is.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Too bad they quit selling most of their stuff on ebay. Their prices were crazy low. Probably could have had that rack for $25. Maybe they were just offloading excessive stock on ebay. Once the stock got down to a manageable level they stopped. Just guessing...really don't know why they stopped auctioning stuff off.

Still, $100 for a brand new OEM Power rack is a good price.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Myetball said:


> I'll eventually sell off all the p/s related stuff...pump, resevior, hoses, and brand new OEM lines....you guessed it....from OEM Surplus.


any of it leak??? I have leaky steering system somewhere, starting to annoy me. I haven't actually tried to find it though, need to pressure wash first.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

My pump and resevior are on ebay right now. They are for a CA motor. Will fit CA16DE, CA18DE, and CA18DET. 

If you have a slow leak, it's probably one of the return lines or a slight leak in a pressure fitting. If the pressure line develops a leak, it sprays everywhere.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Myetball said:


> Still, $100 for a brand new OEM Power rack is a good price.



Uhhh...I'm pretty sure it's a manual rack, unless I misread something.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> Uhhh...I'm pretty sure it's a manual rack, unless I misread something.



My bad, just running on auto pilot with a bad CPU...forgot you were doing a manual conversion. Too bad there isn't one on ebay. Seen plenty of B11, B13, and B14 racks but for some reason no B12 racks.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

actually it's just for replacement.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> actually it's just for replacement.


DOH! I think I need to start making my coffee stronger.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Well, I tryied to swap the steering rack on the sentra saturday and ran into a bit of a problem, when I went to install the new one the shaft that connects to the steering shaft coupling was about parallel to the firewall and the coupling didn't want to go on at all, it seems this rack is for a different year/model??? the part # on the box is 48001-33a12 and another # sk9725, and there's a label on the rack that has the # 0952858. The only thing I could find on the actual part number is what's on OEM Surplus's site, If anybody can tell me what this damn thing is supposed to go on that would be nice... I ended up just swapping the tie rod ends since mine were pretty shot, feels soooo much better now, I can actually control the direction of the car on the highway(yeah, it was that bad)! I'll try to get a couple of pics comaring the new rack to my old one, and if I ever figure out what it's supposed to go on, it's up for grabs, probably nice for a manual conversion or something.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

48001-33A12 = All B11 Gas and Manual Trans B11 Diesel.

Unfortunately, I don't have a B12 part list and the KN13 only came with power steering so I don't have a part number for a manual B12 rack.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Cool, anybody want a manual B11 rack?
Where'd you get this "part list" anyways?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

minute rice sentra said:


> Cool, anybody want a manual B11 rack?
> Where'd you get this "part list" anyways?



Where I get everything else.....EBAY! Do a search on sentra parts list. I just ran one and there's a bunch for sale. Usually $3-5. Also, they usually get shipped media rate mail so it take over a week to get them.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That's kinda what I was thinking. Your B11 has manual steering right?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Nope, mine's power. However, I did buy a manual rack off Ebay. I'll sell it next year if I buy a B12 sport coupe. Still keeping my eyes peeled for a B11 hatch with no collision damage.


----------

